# Summer Berry Bee (Osmia texana Cresson ?)



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Looking for any information and experiences you may have with this bee? I'm told they live here locally in White Rock BC and prefer a 4mm diameter tube. I also believe they pollinate from the end of the blue orchard mason bee season (late May - early June) through about the middle of August. Also that not all larvae mature to adults in a single year, some take two years before they will emerge. Anyone know anything else about them? Can they be loose cocoon managed like the blue orchard mason bees? Would love to hear from anyone with any info or experience, Thank.


----------



## Seattleite (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know about texana cresson.....but Dr Karen Strickland in Portland Oregon runs a research project for an "Oregon Berry bee" (Osmia aglaia)

http://oregonberrybee.blogspot.com/

Might be some similarities between species.


----------



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

Seattleite said:


> I don't know about texana cresson.....but Dr Karen Strickland in Portland Oregon runs a research project for an "Oregon Berry bee" (Osmia aglaia)
> 
> http://oregonberrybee.blogspot.com/
> 
> Might be some similarities between species.


Thanks Seattleite, a great read on their research project and O. Aglaia. Not sure if that's the native species here as well or not. But I have seen a similar looking bee. I posted some questions on their blog to see if they will share more details. I will re-post here anything I learn on either species. If anyone else as additional detail please share


----------



## Seattleite (Jan 30, 2010)

Got any pictures yet?


----------



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

Seattleite said:


> Got any pictures yet?


I have set out homes for them this year for the first time. If any come around I will try my best to get pictures. But given my Mason bees aren't even done emerging in this horribly late, wet, cool, Spring I assume they are a few months away yet.


----------



## woodinvilledave (Apr 13, 2010)

BorderBee, I'm equally interested if you gain any bees this summer. Realize that the 8mm (5/16") hole is sized for the spring bees. Summer bees, include O. agalia, use 1/4" or smaller holes. Depending where you live, you'll find multiple bee species. the O. aglaia only lives in Oregon and western CA. Its cousin, O. bruneri lives east of the Sierras and up into Montana.

You can also place out broken canes (blackberry or similar) that pith bees will use for their young. not as popular, but very prolific in most states and they typically have two seasons each summer.

Help me know which state you live in?

Dave


----------



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

I'm in White Rock, BC Canada... Right on the North West border of Washington essentially.


----------

